# Amtrak Metropolitan Lounges



## TEREB (Oct 4, 2021)

In case anyone is interested, these are the offerings in the first class lounge


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks good to me.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 4, 2021)

It looks like I won't need to go anywhere else for lunch during my connection from the Northeast Regional to the Lakeshore Limited. (Though the idea of going out for a slice at Pizza Suprema is tempting...)


----------



## denmarks (Oct 4, 2021)

I hope Chicago will be like that next April.


----------



## Sidney (Oct 4, 2021)

The lounge at Moynihan has the best food and drink offerings of any Amtrak lounge by far. I'll have a three hour layover on Thursday. I usually go to Bens Deli at 38th and 7th. Great chicken soup and sandwiches.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2021)

Glad to know Amtrak employees are following the mask guidelines and ensuring their mask covers their mouth and nose.


----------



## PVD (Oct 4, 2021)

That observation about the nose is correct of course. But the attendant might be from a service company, and not Amtrak, although Amtrak has to take ownership of contractor performance regardless.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 4, 2021)

How about putting some of those eggs in the diners.


----------



## TEREB (Oct 4, 2021)

What tickled me the most about the lounge was the bathroom sinks. Soap, water and air drying all in one


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 4, 2021)

TEREB said:


> What tickled me the most about the lounge was the bathroom sinks. Soap, water and air drying all in one


Did the stall door attack you feet when you exited it? They need to raise it a bit more or have it slide on the floor. (Yes, I got attacked by the door - twice  )


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Did the stall door attack you feet when you exited it? They need to raise it a bit more or have it slide on the floor. (Yes, I got attacked by the door - twice  )


Maybe you just need to work on your door-defense tactics!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 18, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> How about putting some of those eggs in the diners.


 And the salads! A prepackaged Cobb salad would be a luxury compared to the TV dinners


----------



## Mailliw (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm on the LSL to Chicago next month; my first sleeper trip. Hopefully they'll just let me stock up on food.


----------



## denmarks (Feb 18, 2022)

Do the Metropolitan lounges care how much you take if you are planning to eat it on the train at a later time.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 18, 2022)

denmarks said:


> Do the Metropolitan lounges care how much you take if you are planning to eat it on the train at a later time.


Routine amounts, no. I asked for a one of their good salads to take on the Lake Shore so I could avoid the sad little "flex dining" salad. I said "I'd like a salad to take with me on the Lake Shore." so the attendant clearly understood my intent. They had absolutely no problem with that. Also had two of their Santa Fe Chicken half sandwiches for lunch while I was in there, which the attendant heated up for me. They were very good, and I recommend them.

Moynihan's Lounge exists in an entirely different universe from the rest of the Metropolitan Lounges. At the rest, no one who works there cares if you take all the Cheezits, although your fellow passengers might. They won't be restocking them until they damn well feel like it in any case.

PS, they no longer have the wonderful, big chocolate chip cookies in the LA Metropolitan Lounge that they used to have.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 19, 2022)

Mailliw said:


> I'm on the LSL to Chicago next month; my first sleeper trip. Hopefully they'll just let me stock up on food.


I hope so. Chicago lounge's selection was underwhelming when we were there in September last year.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 19, 2022)

denmarks said:


> Do the Metropolitan lounges care how much you take if you are planning to eat it on the train at a later time.


When I was there last, I asked for a salad and chips to take on the train with me and it was cheerfully provided. Although there is no charge for the food, there is a tip jar. I cheerfully tipped the attendant.


----------



## PVD (Feb 19, 2022)

Something to consider- the lounge in NY serves Acela first and sleeper passengers (+ some tier members) Chicago admits BC passengers, and the level of food service in NY would not be viable in a room that had large numbers of passengers paying a BC fare, and getting on/off trains where they pay for food.


----------



## Cal (Feb 19, 2022)

PVD said:


> Something to consider- the lounge in NY serves Acela first and sleeper passengers (+ some tier members) Chicago admits BC passengers, and the level of food service in NY would not be viable in a room that had large numbers of passengers paying a BC fare, and getting on/off trains where they pay for food.


What about the eight long-distance trains that depart out of Chicago with sleeping cars whose passenger pay high fares? I'd think that having 8 long distance trains and 7 corridor trains would establish the need for decent food.


----------



## PVD (Feb 19, 2022)

I've connected in Chicago many times, and upgraded offerings would be great. I travel LD in a sleeper and would appreciate that. But when you allow entry into the room to BC passengers, unless you had some way to keep them away from the more costly amenities, it isn't practical.


----------



## JP1822 (Feb 19, 2022)

The food offered and served by personnel at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge (no longer the Acela Lounge) is all under contract and outsourced. This is the model going in at Philly, Boston, Washington DC, and Chicago. The pandemic kinda threw things in a bit of tail spin at some of the other station lounges. For example, food is outsourced at Chicago (what little variety, food, and drink is offered). When the Lounge FIRST opened, it had better food options and a person assigned to serving and watching the whole ordeal. As the pandemic went through various stages in its progression, the food options changed (downgraded, not as much) and the person operating the desk or doing the cleaning kinda "helped" to ensure the food at the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge was stocked. Moynihan opened in the middle of the pandemic and its operation remained largely untouched with good food offering AND outsourced personnel. Again, it is supposed to be a model for the other Metropolitan Lounges. The employees may have Amtrak uniforms at Moynihan behind these food service counters, but they are contractors. 

It's amazing that the food in the Moynihan Lounge is MUCH better than the flex dining offered on the "Eastern Long Distance Trains" and even in the cafes. That doesn't sit well with me. I have to wonder how Amtrak's accounting is working the "cost" of these Metropolitan Lounges. There's no way that people are eating all that is being stocked and offered at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge. It's actually amazing how Amtrak can come up with this good service for the Metro Lounge, but not on the train. 

On the same token if the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge was transported and operated in Chicago like it is in NYC, it certainly would be a big expense since there's such a lack of food service where the Metro Lounge is in Chicago. There used to be a restaurant across from the Metro Lounge in Chicago (the space across from where the Lounge now exists), but it closed. If it were open - even in the past two years - it would have done a remarkable amount of business. Most people are not willing to walk to the food court from the Chicago Metro Lounge. But if something was right across from it - it would do a good deal of business in my opinion because the Chicago Metro Lounge is just putting minimal amount of snacks and beverages out. You are not getting lunch or dinner at the Chicago Metro Lounge, like you could make out at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge. There used to be a beverage cart service (alcoholic drinks sold) INSIDE the Chicago Metro Lounge, but that was dropped during COVID. I am sure there was a charge for the alcoholic drinks, but any food and non-alcoholic drinks put out at the Chicago Metro Lounge - all free. And it was contracted out.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 19, 2022)

When I was the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge in November (twice, eastbound and westbound layovers), the drink cart was there and staffed.

The food selection sucked, though.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 20, 2022)

JP1822 said:


> The food offered and served by personnel at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge (no longer the Acela Lounge) is all under contract and outsourced. This is the model going in at Philly, Boston, Washington DC, and Chicago. The pandemic kinda threw things in a bit of tail spin at some of the other station lounges. For example, food is outsourced at Chicago (what little variety, food, and drink is offered). When the Lounge FIRST opened, it had better food options and a person assigned to serving and watching the whole ordeal. As the pandemic went through various stages in its progression, the food options changed (downgraded, not as much) and the person operating the desk or doing the cleaning kinda "helped" to ensure the food at the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge was stocked. Moynihan opened in the middle of the pandemic and its operation remained largely untouched with good food offering AND outsourced personnel. Again, it is supposed to be a model for the other Metropolitan Lounges. The employees may have Amtrak uniforms at Moynihan behind these food service counters, but they are contractors.
> 
> It's amazing that the food in the Moynihan Lounge is MUCH better than the flex dining offered on the "Eastern Long Distance Trains" and even in the cafes. That doesn't sit well with me. I have to wonder how Amtrak's accounting is working the "cost" of these Metropolitan Lounges. There's no way that people are eating all that is being stocked and offered at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge. It's actually amazing how Amtrak can come up with this good service for the Metro Lounge, but not on the train.
> 
> On the same token if the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge was transported and operated in Chicago like it is in NYC, it certainly would be a big expense since there's such a lack of food service where the Metro Lounge is in Chicago. There used to be a restaurant across from the Metro Lounge in Chicago (the space across from where the Lounge now exists), but it closed. If it were open - even in the past two years - it would have done a remarkable amount of business. Most people are not willing to walk to the food court from the Chicago Metro Lounge. But if something was right across from it - it would do a good deal of business in my opinion because the Chicago Metro Lounge is just putting minimal amount of snacks and beverages out. You are not getting lunch or dinner at the Chicago Metro Lounge, like you could make out at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge. There used to be a beverage cart service (alcoholic drinks sold) INSIDE the Chicago Metro Lounge, but that was dropped during COVID. I am sure there was a charge for the alcoholic drinks, but any food and non-alcoholic drinks put out at the Chicago Metro Lounge - all free. And it was contracted out.


We went through the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago twice last November and indeed the "food" offerings were meager in the extreme, but there was a little bar where you could buy a beverage that might help you forget your hunger.


----------



## Sidney (Feb 20, 2022)

The Moynihan lounge is the best as far as selection of food and drink. As mentioned far better than the flex offerings. Of course ANYTHING is better than flex. 

I guess in keeping with Amtrak's focus on the NE corridor the Moynihan has the best food. Chicago has the most people being it is the major hub for Amtrak. I've always been dissapointed in the food and drink offerings. I suppose there are no plans to upgrade and have more than chips and breakfast pastries.

Glad there is a food court at Union Station. It's an escalator ride and a quick walk from the lounge. Jersey Mike's is a very welcome addition. if you are riding on the Texas Eagle,City of New Orleans,Cardinal,Lake Shore or Capitol Limited,that's the best food you will have your entire trip


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 20, 2022)

Sidney said:


> I guess in keeping with Amtrak's focus on the NE corridor the Moynihan has the best food. Chicago has the most people being it is the major hub for Amtrak. I've always been dissapointed in the food and drink offerings. I suppose there are no plans to upgrade and have more than chips and breakfast pastries.


When I did my CZ trip in 2019, the CHI lounge had a fresh veggie bar. Sliced carrots, broccoli, cucumber, etc. with ranch dip. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 20, 2022)

There are 10 Amtrak Metropolitan Lounges in the US, most of which are on the East Coast. If traveling out west you will find there are two on the West Coast. Each lounge has varying levels of offerings, some lounges are staffed while others are just a private room to wait until your train boards.


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 20, 2022)

Here is a list of Amtrak stations with Metropolitan Lounges:
I think the Seattle King St. Station really needs one.


*Station**Staffed/Unstaffed**Food*Boston South StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksChicago Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksLA Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksMinneapolisUnstaffedNoneNew OrleansUnstaffedNoneNYC Moynihan Train HallStaffedHot/Cold/DrinksPhiladelphia 30th Street StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksPortland Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksSt. Louis Gateway StationUnstaffedWaterDC Union StationStaffedSnacks/Drinks


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 20, 2022)

JP1822 said:


> It's amazing that the food in the Moynihan Lounge is MUCH better than the flex dining offered on the "Eastern Long Distance Trains" and even in the cafes.



That's perhaps overstating the case a bit. The quality of what they offer might be better, but the offerings do not provide the variety needed to completely replace dining car meals, even of the flex variety. I do like the idea of bringing one of the lounge's salads on board, as the salad provided by flex is clearly substandard.



> Most people are not willing to walk to the food court from the Chicago Metro Lounge. But if something was right across from it - it would do a good deal of business in my opinion because the Chicago Metro Lounge is just putting minimal amount of snacks and beverages out.


That's probably overstating things at bit. Only someone severely mobility limited would have a problem getting from the lounge to the food court, and I believe there's an elevator, so it is accessible. And even back when the lounge in Chicago offered more variety, it wasn't enough to be able to make a lunch out of it, like you can in New York. I mean, there was enough calories on hand to allow one to graze and keep the "hangrys" at bay until dinner time, but it wasn't like it was a full, balanced meal. On the other hand, many passengers like to use the long layover in Chicago as an excuse to go into the city and eat some of its iconic foods in outside eateries. One thing I really mourn is the closing of Gold Coast Dogs in the food court. And I mourn that more than the lack of crudites and cheese cubes in the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 20, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> Here is a list of Amtrak stations with Metropolitan Lounges:
> I think the Seattle King St. Station really needs one.
> 
> 
> *Station**Staffed/Unstaffed**Food*Boston South StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksChicago Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksLA Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksMinneapolisUnstaffedNoneNew OrleansUnstaffedNoneNYC Moynihan Train HallStaffedHot/Cold/DrinksPhiladelphia 30th Street StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksPortland Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksSt. Louis Gateway StationUnstaffedWaterDC Union StationStaffedSnacks/Drinks


Yeah, I agree Seattle needs one and there's space for it. From what I understand, the CIty of Seattle wants to charge a high rent for space for a lounge, plus Amtrak is not pushing it. Washington DOT might for its business class travelers on the Cascades, but I think they'd balk at paying too much rent to Seattle.


----------



## Sidney (Feb 20, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> Here is a list of Amtrak stations with Metropolitan Lounges:
> I think the Seattle King St. Station really needs one.
> 
> 
> *Station**Staffed/Unstaffed**Food*Boston South StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksChicago Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksLA Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksMinneapolisUnstaffedNoneNew OrleansUnstaffedNoneNYC Moynihan Train HallStaffedHot/Cold/DrinksPhiladelphia 30th Street StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksPortland Union StationStaffedSnacks/DrinksSt. Louis Gateway StationUnstaffedWaterDC Union StationStaffedSnacks/Drinks


There is coffee and chips at the New Orleans Magnolia lounge. At least there was when I was there in January.


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 21, 2022)

I wish something could be worked out with regard to the city of Seattle's high charge for a M. Lounge at the King St. Station. I will be there this summer for a return trip, on the Starlight, from SEA to Martinez. I've never been to a Metropolitan Lounge in any Amtrak station except for the one in the Portland Union Station. I do like that one because it give ones privacy and a quiet environment for waiting for the train. Also, you can board your train right from the lounge. 

I think any Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge should be staffed. I also think you should be able find warm or hot food and not just water, soda, and snacks. Why couldn't they provide what Amtrak trains provide at the cafe car. Here is a menu from an Amtrak cafe car:



https://is.gd/slKn8j



Richard


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, there is no way a new Met Lounge in Seattle could be ready by summer. IIRC, it took the better part of a year for the one in LA to open once it was official it was going in. And there had not been a whisper about putting one in Seattle for a long time now.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 21, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> When I did my CZ trip in 2019, the CHI lounge had a fresh veggie bar. Sliced carrots, broccoli, cucumber, etc. with ranch dip. I enjoyed it.


Yes... that veggie and cheese bar was delicious... but with a big problem... the serving utensils were handled by all those hands... who had been traveling and everywhere. I remember getting around this by folding a napkin around the utensils so I would not touch them... but ultimately when everyone handles the service items those germs go everywhere. The Covid 'germs' brought that kind of food handling and serving to a stop.

The individually packaged items at Moynihan have that problem solved... but now let's bring that upper quality and care to all the lounges. Chicago Metropolitan Lounge is at the crossroads of America --- needs and deserves that service as much as any other lounge. 

Hoping Amtrak will make higher standards at the lounges both consistent and inclusive of all the lounges!


----------



## neroden (Feb 21, 2022)

JP1822 said:


> It's amazing that the food in the Moynihan Lounge is MUCH better than the flex dining offered on the "Eastern Long Distance Trains" and even in the cafes. That doesn't sit well with me.


It's offensive.



> I have to wonder how Amtrak's accounting is working the "cost" of these Metropolitan Lounges. There's no way that people are eating all that is being stocked and offered at the Moynihan Metropolitan Lounge. It's actually amazing how Amtrak can come up with this good service for the Metro Lounge, but not on the train.


Offensive.


----------



## neroden (Feb 21, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> One thing I really mourn is the closing of Gold Coast Dogs in the food court.


Yes, I REALLY want them back!


----------



## PVD (Feb 21, 2022)

And once more- no one is going to lay out expensive food at no charge to BC passengers. As long as many lounges allow BC passengers, they are not going to put out a spread like Moynihan. The other FC only locations perhaps, and yes, they can do better at all of them, but to think BC passenger lounges should be catered like FC only is ust not grounded in reality.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 22, 2022)

PVD said:


> And once more- no one is going to lay out expensive food at no charge to BC passengers. As long as many lounges allow BC passengers, they are not going to put out a spread like Moynihan. The other FC only locations perhaps, and yes, they can do better at all of them, but to think BC passenger lounges should be catered like FC only is ust not grounded in reality.


Actually, having just yesterday used the Lounge at Moynihan, it occurred to me that the fancy food is really unnecessary for Acela First Class passengers. I mean, they served us a dinner on board the train, and we also had an open bar on board. Why do I need to eat anything in the lounge? I got a bottle of the fancy soda pop they have, and a cup of water, as I had been out walking in the sun and didn't realize how dehydrated I was. Otherwise, what I appreciated was the nice quiet comfortable, uncrowded place to sit and wait for the train. Also, they did announce the track to us before they did to the general public, so we were able to get to the front of the cattle line at the gate, which is not quite as important to Acela passengers now, as all the seats are assigned anyway, and you don't have the same need to rush to the front of the line to get a decent seat.

Now, if one was traveling in business class or coach, the additional food might be a nice supplement to the cafe car fare, and the salads at Moynihan seem like a great addition to a flex meal. And the lounge is not just for first class and sleeper passengers, it's also for business class and coach passengers who are Select Plus members of AGR.


----------



## hlcteacher (Feb 22, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I wish something could be worked out with regard to the city of Seattle's high charge for a M. Lounge at the King St. Station. I will be there this summer for a return trip, on the Starlight, from SEA to Martinez. I've never been to a Metropolitan Lounge in any Amtrak station except for the one in the Portland Union Station. I do like that one because it give ones privacy and a quiet environment for waiting for the train. Also, you can board your train right from the lounge.
> 
> I think any Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge should be staffed. I also think you should be able find warm or hot food and not just water, soda, and snacks. Why couldn't they provide what Amtrak trains provide at the cafe car. Here is a menu from an Amtrak cafe car:
> 
> ...


seriously????


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 23, 2022)

hlcteacher said:


> seriously????



*******************************************








Review: Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge Portland Union Station - Live and Let's Fly


A detailed Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge Portland review, including pictures from inside Amtrak's lounge for sleeper car and business class passengers. Includes amenities in the lounge (which are limited) and also pictures from Portland Union Station.




is.gd





"You’ll find the lounge toward the left side of the station, as you enter. Coffee and water are available. That’s about it. The lounge does offer wi-fi and has a TV…but think of it more as a private waiting room. You’ll board the train platform directly through the lounge."


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 23, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> *******************************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lounge at PDX is architecturally and aesthetically pleasing. But with some actually fresh sandwiches and nibbles; soda, etc; this would be quite nice. Didn't they have this in the past?

The lounge in SEA is 'very very very' just missing. So along with Amtrak's quirks, inefficiencies, and lack of consistencies... here you have another historically significant large city station that serves as end points for two of Amtrak's best known trains; the EB and the CS... with no lounge - ?X!? 'Tell me it ain't so!'


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 23, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> The lounge at PDX is architecturally and aesthetically pleasing. But with some actually fresh sandwiches and nibbles; soda, etc; this would be quite nice. Didn't they have this in the past?
> 
> The lounge in SEA is 'very very very' just missing. So along with Amtrak's quirks, inefficiencies, and lack of consistencies... here you have another historically significant large city station that serves as end points for two of Amtrak's best known trains; the EB and the CS... with no lounge - ?X!? 'Tell me it ain't so!'


********************************************************
I wish it wasn't so. Yep, a major terminus for the Builder, Starlight, and Cascade trains. 

How about Denver, Orlando, or Miami for Met. Lounges?

Richard


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> ********************************************************
> I wish it wasn't so. Yep, a major terminus for the Builder, Starlight, and Cascade trains.
> 
> How about Denver, Orlando, or Miami for Met. Lounges?
> ...


Miami had one which they shut down.

Raleigh used to have one in the old station building, but there is not one in the new station building.

Orlando never had one and does not appear to have any space to put one there.

Denver, well they have not bothered with one even when they rebuilt the entire station.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 23, 2022)

jis said:


> Denver, well they have not bothered with one even when they rebuilt the entire station.


Yeah, but the lobby of the hotel is pretty nice, and I wasn't hassled for sitting there, though that could easily be cleared up by ordering something from the Terminal Bar. And you can do that even if you're traveling coach and don't have Select Plus.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 23, 2022)

jis said:


> Miami had one which they shut down.
> 
> Raleigh used to have one in the old station building, but there is not one in the new station building.
> 
> ...


At Orlando, there are exterior staircases flanking the street-facing entrance, and there are 2nd story windows, so there is an upper level in the central tower, but I have no idea what's up there. Of course, creation of any public space up there would require building an elevator to make it accessible.

The county property appraiser site says the property is owned by FLDOT.


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> The county property appraiser site says the property is owned by FLDOT.


Yes. It came with the trackage between Deland and Poinciana I suppose. I wonder who owns the Kissimmee station building now. Just checked. FLDOT now owns that too. Came with the same transaction.

Deland however, the facility is owned by Amtrak, while everything else is owned by FLDOT.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 23, 2022)

jis said:


> Yes. It came with the trackage between Deland and Poinciana I suppose. I wonder who owns the Kissimmee station building now.


That's a good question. The property appraiser map shows the track ROW owned by FDOT, and the adjacent parking lot owned by CSX, with the property line between the two running thru the station house.


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> That's a good question. The property appraiser map shows the track ROW owned by FDOT, and the adjacent parking lot owned by CSX, with the property line between the two running thru the station house.


The Great American Stations site claims the whole thing is owned by FLDOT. I suspect whatever is said to be owned by CSX is actually now owned by FLDOT. The parking lot reconstruction was an FLDOT project there, and at least the SunRail platform is definitely owned by FLDOT. Maybe the Appraiser needs to update their documentation, or there is perhaps some kind of 99 year lease involved? 

Anyway, back to Metropolitan Lounges. I doubt Kissmimme or Deland will get any, anytime soon.


----------



## Joe from PA (Feb 24, 2022)

The only two I have used are Philadelphia and New Orleans.


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2022)

Joe from PA said:


> The only two I have used are Philadelphia and New Orleans.


I have used NYP, BOS, WAS, CHI, SLC, PDX, LAX, NOL, MSP

Also used MIA and RGH when they existed.

Actually the new RGH station is pleasant enough, with high ceiling and plenty of natural light flowing in through a glass wall facing towards the tracks, relatively uncrowded with quite a bit of sitting space. The MIA one is missed though, but after moving to Florida I have never used that station.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

jis said:


> I have used NYP, BOS, WAS, CHI, SLC, PDX, LAX, NOL, MSP
> 
> Also used MIA and RGH when they existed.
> 
> Actually the new RGH station is pleasant enough, with high ceiling and plenty of natural light flowing in through a glass wall facing towards the tracks, relatively uncrowded with quite a bit of sitting space. The MIA one is missed though, but after moving to Florida I have never used that station.


I've used WAS, PHL, NYP, BOS, and CHI. I also used the one in RGH back in the day. I wish they had one in BAL, but I don't know where they'd put one.


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I've used WAS, PHL, NYP, BOS, and CHI. I also used the one in RGH back in the day. I wish they had one in BAL, but I don't know where they'd put one.


Of the ones where I wish they had one or should have one in the future that comes to mind are:

1. BAL though as you said, I have no idea where they'd put one.

2. SEA which we have discussed ad nauseum

3. ORL again who knows where they'd put it?

4. RVM after all trains headed south have added it as a stop as planned - it becoming the de facto south anchor of the extended NEC.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

jis said:


> 1. BAL though as you said, I have no idea where they'd put one.



Actually, there's some kind of plan to build something on the site of the parking lot on Lanvale St. and build something over the tracks to connect it with the station. Perhaps there's space for a lounge in the new structures. Not sure of the status of the project, but they are doing some construction work between the platform and the parking lot.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 24, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Actually, there's some kind of plan to build something on the site of the parking lot on Lanvale St. and build something over the tracks to connect it with the station. Perhaps there's space for a lounge in the new structures. Not sure of the status of the project, but they are doing some construction work between the platform and the parking lot.


I was going to mention the new building might be a good spot for the lounge.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

Have been in all of them except for one mentioned in MSP. Over the years there have been ups and downs. Prior to moving into a historic and impressively renovated area, CHI did serve fresh sandwiches when it was downstairs 'in the dungeon' but it would be nice to see an upgraded consistency system wide... and the addition of a flagship lounge in SEA!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I was going to mention the new building might be a good spot for the lounge.


I believe some space was set aside for a Metropolitan lounge in SEA during the initial planning of the renovation.


----------



## Mailliw (Feb 24, 2022)

On a side note, why is Chicago the only lounge to have showers?


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 24, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> I believe some space was set aside for a Metropolitan lounge in SEA during the initial planning of the renovation.


There is room and a place for it. Neither Amtrak nor Washington DOT seem interested at this time, and the City of Seattle (the station's owner and landlord) reportedly wanted quite high rent for lounge space.

There was a lot of talk about a lounge when the renovation of King Street was first completed. That discussion has died down and there is virtually none now.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mailliw said:


> On a side note, why is Chicago the only lounge to have showers?


Possibly because it is the primary transfer point between long distance trains so has many people connecting between overnight trips.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Possibly because it is the primary transfer point between long distance trains so has many people connecting between overnight trips.


Every time I have begun a journey there... in the afternoon for the EB or the morning for the CS... there are always a large crowd who are there well before departure... there is a separate seating area for SC pax... a lounge in SEA would be greatly utilized; and appreciated by many.

With the pandemic and subsequent economic issues I guess there has been more focus on priority essentials... but hoping that Amtrak will get 'back on track' with lounge planning for SEA.

BTW the lounge in PDX is a historic gem... the addition of a few snacks would make it even more delightful!


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Feb 24, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> it would be nice to see an upgraded consistency system wide


Consistency does not seem to be one of Amtrak's strong points.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 24, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Consistency does not seem to be one of Amtrak's strong points.


And leadership is definitely a factor when it comes consistency and maximizing utilization of funds and resources.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Feb 25, 2022)

Would be nice if they had one at seattle.


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 25, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Possibly because it is the primary transfer point between long distance trains so has many people connecting between overnight trips.


Yes, and that was the origin of the Portland lounge. It was set up by station staff in what had been a storage area, originally due to the wait from Train 27 to Train 11. It developed from that. In early lists of Metropolitan lounges Amtrak forgot to include it.


----------



## west point (Feb 26, 2022)

Have a question about LAX. Both times going on the Sunset the transportation golf cart was delayed by the Light rail crossing gate system that the cart takes. That was because a southbound(?) Light rail train stopped at the Union station platform for over 20 minutes for whatever reason. There was no time out disabling of the crossing gates.

One time we were the first cart so delayed that next passenger loads and checked baggage caused a departure delay the amount cannot remember. Did not have time to question red cap as he was really trying to speed up things. Big tip!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 26, 2022)

west point said:


> Have a question about LAX. Both times going on the Sunset the transportation golf cart was delayed by the Light rail crossing gate system that the cart takes. That was because a southbound(?) Light rail train stopped at the Union station platform for over 20 minutes for whatever reason. There was no time out disabling of the crossing gates.
> 
> One time we were the first cart so delayed that next passenger loads and checked baggage caused a departure delay the amount cannot remember. Did not have time to question red cap as he was really trying to speed up things. Big tip!


Sometimes when there is a problem with light rail blockage the cart goes down and around through the station... very time consuming and cumbersome; and necessitates the use of the elevators to get upstairs to the lounge. When the station was originally built there was no light rail... then when it came along there was little consideration for blockage... I'm sure there is. fix for this... C'mon Amtrak... get on it!

BTW... is it true that they've taken away the chocolate chip cookies??? Oh my! 
Repeating from above... C'mon Amtrak... get on it!


----------



## west point (Feb 26, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Sometimes when there is a problem with light rail blockage the cart goes down and around through the station... very time consuming and cumbersome; and necessitates the use of the elevators to get upstairs to the lounge. When the station was originally built there was no light rail... then when it came along there was little consideration for blockage... I'm sure there is. fix for this... C'mon Amtrak... get on it!


Memory is foggy but it may be gates went down just before we got to the light rail crossing. Now I remember that the gates went down before the LR train got to the station and then stayed there forever. Why in the world such a long island circuit? Metro should pay to fix.


----------



## jis (Feb 26, 2022)

west point said:


> Memory is foggy but it may be gates went down just before we got to the light rail crossing. Now I remember that the gates went down before the LR train got to the station and then stayed there forever. Why in the world such a long island circuit? Metro should pay to fix.


Or they should just dig another tunnel under the Metro track and be done with it. Metro service will only get more frequent on that line and the gate situatin will only get even worse even with all the fixes in the world.


----------



## west point (Feb 26, 2022)

Tunnel not possible as 1st regular station platform is just beyond crossing.
BTW remember crossing signals were a long time cancelling after LR passed. That makes one wonder if there are no approach circuits and just a very long island circuit.?


----------



## TheCrescent (Feb 26, 2022)

The Metropolitan Lounge in Moynihan Train Hall is fantastic, and much better than most Admirals Clubs (American Airlines lounges). And I bought a $13 drink so Amtrak hopefully at least broke even on my visit.

That said, since the train that I take originates at NYP and since I walk to NYP, I prefer to just go to the lower level of dingy Penn Station and board there without having to wait in line, since I arrive at NYP when boarding starts. But stopping in the lounge for food and to buy a drink for the trip might be worth it.

Did railroads before Amtrak have lounges for first-class passengers?


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 26, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> Did railroads before Amtrak have lounges for first-class passengers?


Someone may know of such a thing but growing up on the West Coast I never have come across a mention of one.

What American railways did have in some stations:

Separate men's and ladies' waiting rooms.
Smoking rooms.
and in the South, separate racially designated waiting rooms.
Also, there were a hard to imagine number of sleeping car lines that permitted early boarding.
Some major European stations had First Class waiting rooms and/or royal waiting rooms for VIP's.

In both North America and Europe there was no consistency to what was offered.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 26, 2022)

jis said:


> Or they should just dig another tunnel under the Metro track and be done with it. Metro service will only get more frequent on that line and the gate situatin will only get even worse even with all the fixes in the world.


There are now firm plans to replace the tunnel with a wide concourse with shops. It will be done as part of the reconstruction related to putting in the run through tracks, which is now a "go".

The passenger tunnel is part of the historic fabric of the station. It is now on borrowed time and I, for one, will be very sorry to see it go. Going out to the platform ramps through the tunnel is an intrinsic part of the LAUPT experience for me. I do not take the cart from the Met Lounge. I want to board the way the Super Chief and Coast Daylight were boarded. Hell, I even use the steeper, original northside ramps, not the gentler southside ramps that were redone when they dug a lot of stuff up to put in the subway in the late 80s. Hell, I even miss the art deco gates at the tunnel entrance, but I understand why they had to go.


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 27, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> There are now firm plans to replace the tunnel with a wide concourse with shops. It will be done as part of the reconstruction related to putting in the run through tracks, which is now a "go".
> 
> The passenger tunnel is part of the historic fabric of the station. It is now on borrowed time and I, for one, will be very sorry to see it go. Going out to the platform ramps through the tunnel is an intrinsic part of the LAUPT experience for me. I do not take the cart from the Met Lounge. I want to board the way the Super Chief and Coast Daylight were boarded. Hell, I even use the steeper, original northside ramps, not the gentler southside ramps that were redone when they dug a lot of stuff up to put in the subway in the late 80s. Hell, I even miss the art deco gates at the tunnel entrance, but I understand why they had to go.



I understand. The last time I left L.A. I walked to the gate. In Denver a group of us went down on our lunch hour to take a last look at the platform access tunnel in our Union Station before it was removed for the underground bus box. If one knows where to look, there are gates from the old tunnel on the concrete walls of the new bus driveways. In the station, near the Amtrak counter, a rollsign from one of the gates is displayed as art.


----------



## jis (Feb 27, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> There are now firm plans to replace the tunnel with a wide concourse with shops. It will be done as part of the reconstruction related to putting in the run through tracks, which is now a "go".
> 
> The passenger tunnel is part of the historic fabric of the station. It is now on borrowed time and I, for one, will be very sorry to see it go. Going out to the platform ramps through the tunnel is an intrinsic part of the LAUPT experience for me. I do not take the cart from the Met Lounge. I want to board the way the Super Chief and Coast Daylight were boarded. Hell, I even use the steeper, original northside ramps, not the gentler southside ramps that were redone when they dug a lot of stuff up to put in the subway in the late 80s. Hell, I even miss the art deco gates at the tunnel entrance, but I understand why they had to go.


I think the solution is to simply stop using the grade crossing, and use the elevator instead to get to an electric cart at the tunnel level and simply use the new wide concourse to use the ramps to platforms (assuming they are retained. There is something goofy about using a grade crossing across a frequently used trolley line while driving through the elements (albeit it does not rain much in LA) to get to ones train that irks me at least.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 27, 2022)

jis said:


> I think think the solution is to simply stop using the grade crossing, and use the elevator instead to get to an electric cart at the tunnel level and simply use the new wide concourse to use the ramps to platforms (assuming they are retained. There is something goofy about using a grade crossing across a frequently used trolley line while driving through the ements (albeit it does not rain much in LA) to get to ones train that irks me at least.


Well, the station was designed with all passenger access via the tunnel. Where the Metropolitan Lounge is was originally where baggage handling facilities were. Later on, an office building was built there and Amtrak had offices in it. Finally, they put the Metropolitan Lounge in there. When they first put it in, the Gold Line light rail did not go south of the station. It ended pretty much over the tunnel.

"Afterthought" does not even begin to describe the design of LA's Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## jis (Feb 27, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Well, the station was designed with all passenger access via the tunnel. Where the Metropolitan Lounge is was originally where baggage handling facilities were. Later on, an office building was built there and Amtrak had offices in it. Finally, they put the Metropolitan Lounge in there. When they first put it in, the Gold Line light rail did not go south of the station. It ended pretty much over the tunnel.
> 
> "Afterthought" does not even begin to describe the design of LA's Metropolitan Lounge.


I totally agree. Hence the solution that I proposed. The preferred path to platforms should not involve a grade crossing across a busy line at a busy terminal for passengers.


----------



## Cal (Feb 27, 2022)

Is there any other place that would be better-suited for the lounge in LA?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 28, 2022)

It most certainly needs to be moved to a more accessible location... and there are many possibilities... expand off the central entrance into an adjoining courtyard with indoor and outdoor areas... just one idea.

But I don't know about how they could have a lounge near the boarding areas unless it would be carved out of downstairs underground... but dungeons don't make good lounges as were previously in CHI and NYP.

Interested to see what others think...


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 28, 2022)

Well, they are completely redoing the platforms and access including an overhead access structure in addition to the new underground concourse. There will be lots of opportunities to improve the siting of the Metropolitan Lounge. I just hope they are taking it into account in their planning.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 28, 2022)

believe there was a sleeper class lounge called "traxx club" in a bar just off the lobby for a few years in laupt. enjoyable waiting spot


----------



## Cal (Feb 28, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> . but dungeons don't make good lounges as were previously in CHI and NYP.


If done right it could probably be a pleasant space.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 28, 2022)

yarrow said:


> believe there was a sleeper class lounge called "traxx club" in a bar just off the lobby for a few years in laupt. enjoyable waiting spot


Before they put in the Metropolitan Lounge, Coast Starlight sleeper passengers could wait in Traxx restaurant's bar, which Amtrak rented specifically for that. The bar was closed in the morning when the Starlight departed, so it was a win for Traxx.

It was only for Coast Starlight sleeper passengers, not Southwest Chief or Sunset sleeper passengers. Traxx operated their bar at those departure times.

It was nice because you could get a Bloody Mary in there, which you can't in the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 28, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Before they put in the Metropolitan Lounge, Coast Starlight sleeper passengers could wait in Traxx restaurant's bar, which Amtrak rented specifically for that. The bar was closed in the morning when the Starlight departed, so it was a win for Traxx.
> 
> It was only for Coast Starlight sleeper passengers, not Southwest Chief or Sunset sleeper passengers. Traxx operated their bar at those departure times.
> 
> It was nice because you could get a Bloody Mary in there, which you can't in the Metropolitan Lounge.


correct, it all comes back to me now. went straight from traxx club to the ppc. those were the days


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Feb 28, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Before they put in the Metropolitan Lounge, Coast Starlight sleeper passengers could wait in Traxx restaurant's bar, which Amtrak rented specifically for that. The bar was closed in the morning when the Starlight departed, so it was a win for Traxx.
> 
> It was only for Coast Starlight sleeper passengers, not Southwest Chief or Sunset sleeper passengers. Traxx operated their bar at those departure times.
> 
> It was nice because you could get a Bloody Mary in there, which you can't in the Metropolitan Lounge.


Hmmm... lack of consistency... you can get a Bloody Mary at Moynihan... and CHI but nowhere else.

BTW... LAX is the busiest hub in the West with numerous regional and 3 LD departures/arrivals daily. [If you factor in the TE / SL then it's 4.] LAX is certainly deserving of another flagship lounge... Wouldn't that Bloody Mary be nice before embarking across the continent! [Or a beer, or a martini... etc!]


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lack of consistency? Amtrak?

I think minimizing the consistency of passenger experience must be in the corporate goals somewhere.


----------



## jis (Feb 28, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Lack of consistency? Amtrak?
> 
> I think minimizing the consistency of passenger experience must be in the corporate goals somewhere.


As far as I can tell, there isn't a single entity within Amtrak that plans and deploys services in the Lounges. Each Lounge is addressed as a self standing entity. This is very different from the airlines which have complete brand books for their lounges, some even two or three, e.g. United's United Club and Polaris Lounge, very different standards targeted for different customer population.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 28, 2022)

jis said:


> As far as I can tell, there isn;t a single entity within Amtrak that plans and deploys services in the Lounges. Each Lounge is addressed as a self standing entity. This is very different from the airlines which have complete brand books for their lounges, some even two or three, e.g. United's United Club and Polaris Lounge, very different standards targeted for different customer population.


Is there an entity that plans and deploys services across Amtrak for _anything?_


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 28, 2022)

jis said:


> As far as I can tell, there isn;t a single entity within Amtrak that plans and deploys services in the Lounges. Each Lounge is addressed as a self standing entity. This is very different from the airlines which have complete brand books for their lounges, some even two or three, e.g. United's United Club and Polaris Lounge, very different standards targeted for different customer population.


Actually, I would think that the Amtrak lounges each has a slightly different customer profile, which might suggest that the services and offerings be a bit different:

*Boston*: Is mostly for Acela/Northeast Regional passengers, the only LD passengers are those of the departing 448. 
*Moynihan*: Mostly Acela/Northeast Regional Mostly, It is the terminus for 4 daily LD trains and one 3-day a week LD train. The only LD connection I can think of is the northbound Meteor with the Lake Shore Limited.
*Philadelphia:* Almost all Acela/Northeast Regional passengers with a few sleeper passengers boarding the Silvers, Crescent, and Cardinal.
*Washington: * Mostly Acela/Northeast Regional, but also connections between the Silvers and the Capitol Limited. Serves 4 daily LD trains plus the 3-day a week Cardinal.
*Chicago*: Major connection point for LD trains. Three trains from the east, one to the south (City of New Orleans), one to the Southwest (Texas Eagle) and 3 to the west (Chief, Zephyr, and Empire Builder.) Also serves business class passengers for Midwest corridor services.
*New Orleans*: Terminal point for 3 LD trains, one of which only runs 3 days a week.) No corridor service and no business class service.
*Los Angeles*: 3 Long distance trains (one runs 3 days a week). Connecting station between Chief and Coast Starlight. Also serves business class passengers on Pacific Surfliner.
*Portland, OR*: Two long distance trains. Connecting Station for Empire Builder and Coast Starlight. Also serves business class on Cascades.

All of these lounges also serve Select Plus/Executive coach passengers (and business class passengers in the NEC).

As far as food amenities, the Acela First Class passengers aren't really looking for much., as they are fed and have an open bar on the train. Sleeper passengers, too, are fed on the train. The Moynihan-style light food actually provides a nice lunch for the subset of passengers who might be connecting to the Lakeshore Limited from a Northeast Regional train, like I did last October. That sort of light lunch might be good to initiate at the Chicago lounges, as there are so many passengers waiting there for connections during lunchtime. Of course, as long as there is flex dining, the salads offered at Moynihan might be a nice supplement for those heading out on the Lakeshore, the Cardinal, the Silvers, or the Crescent. It might also be useful to offer such salads to people boarding the Silvers and the Crescent at the lounge in Washington.

Other than that, most of the corridor passengers are traveling for short distances, mostly between mealtimes. While Moynihan style food offerings might be a nice supplement to what's served in the cafe cars, the vast majority of corridor passengers are riding the train to get somewhere, not to eat, so a basic layout of drinks and snacks is all they really need as an amenity. 

The main point of the lounge is that it's a quiet and comfortable place to wait for their train, at least compared to the main waiting room. What people really want are trains that are comfortable, in good mechanical conditions that run safely and on schedule.


----------



## Billvasili (Mar 1, 2022)

yarrow said:


> believe there was a sleeper class lounge called "traxx club" in a bar just off the lobby for a few years in laupt. enjoyable waiting spot


That was a public restaurant


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Actually, I would think that the Amtrak lounges each has a slightly different customer profile, which might suggest that the services and offerings be a bit different:


This is a major point that many miss even in discussions regarding the facilities provided in Business Class too.

I think facilities provided should address the needs of the predominant user group of the facility. But common branding can still be carried out by providing a very small set of core facilities with possibly proper brand marked on them.

I think the post you have sort of identified what the common core facilities ought to be. At present some lounges fall short.

I think the Club Acela brand was pretty uniform as long as it lasted. I think the Metropolitan Lounge brand has a little way to go to arrive that level of commonality. Of course that is just my opinion, and I do agree that a good starting point may be to use the list you provide.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 1, 2022)

Billvasili said:


> That was a public restaurant


actually, as jis wrote above, it was for a few years used as a lounge for sleeper pax waiting for the cs in the mornings. not open to the public during those hours


----------



## Mailliw (Mar 5, 2022)

I just visited the lounge at Moynihan for the first time. It was very nice, I was satisfied with the complimentary food & drink as well as the bar. I actually had a nice nap on one of the couches after my Bloody Mary. Apparently you can do that in a first class lounge without having security called on you.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 5, 2022)

Will forever remember my experience at Moynihan when showing the manager my qualification note for Select Executive... he came back to me with an amazing cold cut plate! I took it with me on the LSL but ended up giving a lot of it away to the crew while it was still fresh... and the party continued... what a great memory that was!


----------



## daybeers (Mar 5, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Will forever remember my experience at Moynihan when showing the manager my qualification note for Select Executive... he came back to me with an amazing cold cut plate! I took it with me on the LSL but ended up giving a lot of it away to the crew while it was still fresh... and the party continued... what a great memory that was!


I had the same person help me at the lounge on Friday. Incredibly gracious and accommodating. Really seemed to enjoy their job! Do you happen to know their name? I'd like to give them a compliment on the website.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 5, 2022)

daybeers said:


> I had the same person help me at the lounge on Friday. Incredibly gracious and accommodating. Really seemed to enjoy their job! Do you happen to know their name? I'd like to give them a compliment on the website.


My apologies at being so awful with names memory... but do use the pic if you can to id this wonderful person and give him the compliments and praise he deserves!

And want to say I wish this level of service and kindness were consistent throughout Amtrak! Who wouldn't agree to that! But food services to Amtrak lounges is contracted. Let's hope these standards can be adapted system wide!

BTW I have his name written down somewhere... if I find it I will put it in 'conversations' to you directly.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 5, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> But food services to Amtrak lounges is contracted.


Right, but aren't they Amtrak employees?



20th Century Rider said:


> BTW I have his name written down somewhere... if I find it I will put it in 'conversations' to you directly.


That would be great!


----------



## wwchi (Mar 6, 2022)

anyone been in the Chicago metropolitan lounge very recently to comment on food offerings at lunch time? Will be there next week.


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 6, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> My apologies at being so awful with names memory... but do use the pic if you can to id this wonderful person and give him the compliments and praise he deserves!
> 
> And want to say I wish this level of service and kindness were consistent throughout Amtrak! Who wouldn't agree to that! But food services to Amtrak lounges is contracted. Let's hope these standards can be adapted system wide!
> 
> BTW I have his name written down somewhere... if I find it I will put it in 'conversations' to you directly.



I also met him in the Metropolitan Lounge. He’s excellent.

The Metropolitan Lounge is one place where Amtrak is years ahead of airlines generally. (That means you, American Airlines, and the dreadful Admirals Clubs in some places.)


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 6, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Right, but aren't they Amtrak employees?
> 
> 
> That would be great!


Haven't found his name yet... but I do know that all food handlers at the lounges work directly for the contracted food supplier and not Amtrak. I've made some great friends with these people... but when the supplier changes they are gone...


----------



## daybeers (Mar 6, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Haven't found his name yet... but I do know that all food handlers at the lounges work directly for the contracted food supplier and not Amtrak. I've made some great friends with these people... but when the supplier changes they are gone...


Hmm, and they still wear Amtrak lanyards?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 6, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> I also met him in the Metropolitan Lounge. He’s excellent.
> 
> The Metropolitan Lounge is one place where Amtrak is years ahead of airlines generally. (That means you, American Airlines, and the dreadful Admirals Clubs in some places.)


Was in the CHI Metropolitan Lounge recently... their food supplier has changed and they no longer have those fresh veggie bars with that delicious cheese and salad dressings. Unless they've changed things... no fresh food or fruit... all packaged; which is really a shame because fresh food, when on the road... is such a sought after commodity!

There is also a very pricy liquor bar at the Chicago lounge.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 6, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Hmm, and they still wear Amtrak lanyards?


Yes they do... remember Dan in the Chicago lounge... always cheerful and friendly. His company would supply the fresh veggie bar and the oh so good fruit. [Aramark I think.] Several times before leaving he'd slip me some oranges to take with


----------



## bms (Mar 6, 2022)

wwchi said:


> anyone been in the Chicago metropolitan lounge very recently to comment on food offerings at lunch time? Will be there next week.



It's just cans of pop and bags of chips, things like that. For a real meal though I have come to like Jersey Mike's in Union Station, they actually have a great cheesesteak.


----------



## Sidney (Mar 6, 2022)

bms said:


> It's just cans of pop and bags of chips, things like that. For a real meal though I have come to like Jersey Mike's in Union Station, they actually have a great cheesesteak.


Jersey Mikes is my choice for lunch waiting on a Westbound train. Eastbound,the CONO and the Eagle it's lunch and dinner


----------



## Oreius (Mar 6, 2022)

No Chef Pierre blueberry muffins?? Those are good!
While we’re on the subject, I am currently an AGR Select member. When I was in the Philadelphia lounge last year, the attendant told me I can get access to the lounge even if I’m not going on a sleeper—just with a valid Amtrak ticket. Is that true?


----------



## TheCrescent (Mar 6, 2022)

Oreius said:


> No Chef Pierre blueberry muffins?? Those are good!
> While we’re on the subject, I am currently an AGR Select member. When I was in the Philadelphia lounge last year, the attendant told me I can get access to the lounge even if I’m not going on a sleeper—just with a valid Amtrak ticket. Is that true?


It’s not unless you use a Select coupon. I think.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Mar 6, 2022)

Oreius said:


> No Chef Pierre blueberry muffins?? Those are good!
> While we’re on the subject, I am currently an AGR Select member. When I was in the Philadelphia lounge last year, the attendant told me I can get access to the lounge even if I’m not going on a sleeper—just with a valid Amtrak ticket. Is that true?


Select plus and select executive have access to Amtrak lounges when traveling on Amtrak regardless of their travel accommodation. However if they let you in ... enter and enjoy!

Overall, the AGR program has been greatly devalued... it takes 12,000 points to 'score' a $100 certificate for the two included hotel groups.... That, along with all the terms and conditions of usage... it is a very poor value. With everything else at Amtrak 'tanking' the AGR program is also effected. As a 'top tier' Select Executive my hold times are endless... and like everyone else I can't get through. I do find that traveling on Amtrak is extremely difficult and frustrating. Will I prequalify again next year??? With such sky high prices, cancellations, poor staff attitudes, cancellations of services, etc etc etc... uh donno!


----------



## Oreius (Mar 6, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Select plus and select executive have access to Amtrak lounges when traveling on Amtrak regardless of their travel accommodation. However if they let you in ... enter and enjoy!
> 
> Overall, the AGR program has been greatly devalued... it takes 12,000 points to 'score' a $100 certificate for the two included hotel groups.... That, along with all the terms and conditions of usage... it is a very poor value. With everything else at Amtrak 'tanking' the AGR program is also effected. As a 'top tier' Select Executive my hold times are endless... and like everyone else I can't get through. I do find that traveling on Amtrak is extremely difficult and frustrating. Will I prequalify again next year??? With such sky high prices, cancellations, poor staff attitudes, cancellations of services, etc etc etc... uh donno!



I only use my points for Amtrak travel. Nothing else.


----------



## moosejunky99 (Mar 6, 2022)

I got a question. Are sleeper car riders allowed in the lounge at WAS? Last time, i was there. I though it was only for clubacela


----------



## pennyk (Mar 6, 2022)

moosejunky99 said:


> I got a question. Are sleeper car riders allowed in the lounge at WAS? Last time, i was there. I though it was only for clubacela


Yes, sleeper passengers as well as Acela First Class passengers are permitted in the lounge. I believe the lounge was rebranded as a Metropolitan Lounge. It was formerly called Club Acela. I do not think there was a time when sleeper passengers were not permitted in the lounge (at least not in my memory).


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sleeper passengers have always been allowed in Club Acelas and Metropolitan Lounges. Which name is used is and was immaterial. At one point, all the lounges on the NEC were rebranded as Club Acelas and only those off the NEC retained the Metropolitan Lounge name. Now the NEC lounges are getting renamed back to Metropolitan Lounges.

The lounge admission policies are thoroughly unrelated to the name.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Mar 7, 2022)

I was a BC passenger and used the CHI Metropolitan Lounge (may have been named something else) and it was different each time. Since the BC passenger is charged up to $35 why not include $10-$15 in food and drink. Many BC passengers want the baggage check to explore Chicago:

I’ll be in a CS sleeper PDX to LAX looking forward to PDX - sleeper first timer - haha. - 4K vid.

12/2017 - $25 No shower facility. Three TVs blaring very loud, unlimited soda, half hour beer/wine happy hour, chips, bags checked - went for a nice brisket down the street
12/2019 - $30 used the new showers, soda and chips, mixed nuts I think, no happy hour, quieter TVs, baggage check, taxi to a deli.
06/2021 - $35 Didn’t want shower, (covid thing) scant soda and bulk snacks? The sub shop in the food court was good (long line)

Thanks for a good thread, I’ve learned a lot especially about PDX and LAX (I hate the ramps).


----------



## PVD (Mar 7, 2022)

If you give a passenger $10-15 worth of food and/or drinks, on a BC ticket out of Chicago you will lose money hand over fist.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Mar 7, 2022)

PVD said:


> If you give a passenger $10-15 worth of food and/or drinks, on a BC ticket out of Chicago you will lose money hand over fist.



From your earlier posts I know you’re NOT happy with mixing BC passengers in the Metropolitan Lounge. My 12/2017 CHI/Coach (end to end TE/LSL) had a lounge separate ftom Sleeper class. Mainly I wanted the baggage check - ticket access only- minor amenities - but I had time to see and dine in Chicago.

If Amtrak is/was willing in CHI to expense and staff a separate ticket access BC Lounge like the very nice “Waiting Area” at Moynihan/NYP - I’m fine with that. On my 84 hour trip even the BC lounge at $25 was a luxury except for the sound of three TVs blaring...

... therefore CHI should have some kind of all-passenger ticket access lounge ... many people are on four day journeys like you and me.


----------



## PVD (Mar 7, 2022)

I have absolutely no problem with mixing BC passengers with Sleeper passengers in lounges where size works. I just think that it is not possible for just the BC upcharge over coach to support a Moynihan style food service. On the NEC where all Acela coach is BC, it wouldn't work for space limitations. Amtrak had a paid lounge in Chicago for a while, it just didn't pan out. There were better options in the station or surrounding area, and the hoped for non Amtrak commuter crowd really never materialized to the extent needed. Other than the Lake is there any BC in Chicago that is not State subsidized? A BC ticket on those trains does not include food. A decent ticketed passenger only waiting area in a station where space allows is entirely reasonable. NYP old side had one, using BC on Empire Service pretty often, I found it very useful.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

PVD said:


> A decent ticketed passenger only waiting area in a station where space allows is entirely reasonable. NYP old side had one, using BC on Empire Service pretty often, I found it very useful.


Isn't the ticketed passenger lounge still there on the old side? I presume you are talking of the fenced off area between the rotunda and the boarding concourse in the old complex?


----------



## PVD (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes that's it. I don't know, I haven't been through there recently. There is a new area on the Moynihan side, some have complained it is too small. The old one, fenced off with the glass panels I used a number of times.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

PVD said:


> Yes that's it. I don't know, I haven't been through there recently. There is a new area on the Moynihan side, some have complained it is too small. The old one, fenced off with the glass panels I used a number of times.


Apparently it is still there and has been refurbished in 2020...









Amtrak and NJ TRANSIT Complete the Refresh of the Ticketed Waiting Area at New York Penn Station - Amtrak Media


NEW YORK – Amtrak and NJ TRANSIT have completed the second and final phase of the Ticketed Waiting Area refresh at New York Penn Station at the Amtrak Concourse on the Upper Level and 8th Avenue side of the Station. The project, which includes a $7.2 million total joint investment between Amtrak...




media.amtrak.com


----------



## PVD (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm glad, it was very useful. Also, over the years, the Amtrak level restrooms improved (not pretty, but you no longer felt skeevy just being in there. Moving the police desk over to that side seemed to help as well. I don't believe NJT riders could use it before. I'll have to make it a point to walk through and look.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

PVD said:


> I'm glad, it was very useful. Also, over the years, the Amtrak level restrooms improved (not pretty, but you no longer felt skeevy just being in there. Moving the police desk over to that side seemed to help as well. I don't believe NJT riders could use it before. I'll have to make it a point to walk through and look.


What's more, because of all the publicity regarding the Moynihan Hall, the sitting areas in the old complex may actually be less crowded.

Many of the NJT passengers seem to like to get sardine packed crowded in the NJT East Concourse instead of spreading out across the station. All NJT platforms are accessible from the 8th Ave concourse.

For Amtrak passengers using the Met Lounge of course the MTH makes sense, but for the rest, the old 8th Ave. Concourse should work just fine and may sometimes even be closer to the train.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Mar 7, 2022)

I didn’t see the old NYP ticketed passenger waiting area. The one on the main concourse looks small but there are two large rooms There is no cost but tix access only - buy amenities like cold sodas/water - comfortable benches and excellent Amtrak staff. [BTW Cuomo had his chest out when Moynihan opened - the NYS taxpayer prolly paid a good-sized portion.]

As far as CHIs Metro Lounge/ Amtrak should
charge thru-ticket Coach class what ever works to pay for a caterer... maybe $50. Something theat would please sleeper class.. A hot table would be an attraction... and a good Bloody Mary.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2022)

Here are some Amtrak published photos of the ticketed waiting area between the rotunda and the 8th Ave. concourse in the old Penn Station:









New York Penn Station Refreshed Ticketed Waiting Area - Amtrak Media







media.amtrak.com





Here is an article on it at the Great American Stations site:



New York Penn Station Ticketed Waiting Area Refresh Completed – Great American Stations



And an article in the Mass Transit Magazine:


----------



## Rambling Robert (Mar 8, 2022)

Below is part of the inside of the Ticketed Passengers Waiting Area at the new Moynihan Train Hall. The Danish design is very pleasing although different in comfort of the MTH Metropolitan Lounge. Also shown is signage in the distance for ticket passenger’s waiting area in MTH (the pic is from a vid). It’s hard to tell the actual size of the waiting area. [PS - the line of people that is shown by the waiting area - it starts at camera - but gone is in a New York minute].


----------



## A M (Mar 8, 2022)

I am at the Chicago metropolitan lounge right now. Just prepackaged snacks and chips.


----------



## Sidney (Mar 8, 2022)

A M said:


> I am at the Chicago metropolitan lounge right now. Just prepackaged snacks and chips.


Considering Chicago is the major hub of Amtrak,there should be food and drink offerings like Moynihan Lounge. Sadly,Chicago isn't in the NE Corridor. At least there are many options inside Union Station. I usually buy a sub from Jersey Mikes and bring it inside the lounge. Great popcorn near a bar is another option. The aroma of that popcorn always entices me.


----------



## lordsigma (Mar 8, 2022)

PVD said:


> There is a new area on the Moynihan side, some have complained it is too small.


With the food hall open now the waiting area size is less of an issue. There is a whole bunch of additional seating now in that food hall area.


----------



## jis (Dec 26, 2022)

The Washington DC Metropolitan Lounge (ex-Club Acela) will be closed from January 20, 2023 for renovation:









Amtrak Advisory | Washington, D.C. Union Station Lounge Closed for Renovation







www.amtrak.com


----------



## moosejunky99 (Dec 26, 2022)

jis said:


> The Washington DC Metropolitan Lounge (ex-Club Acela) will be closed from January 20, 2023 for renovation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully it is not for too long. I got a trip end of March going though Washington DC to Tampa and back to hold my bags to go to museums since i got 6hr going to florida and 8hr going back.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 26, 2022)

jis said:


> The Washington DC Metropolitan Lounge (ex-Club Acela) will be closed from January 20, 2023 for renovation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it doesn't last more than a month or 2. The ticketed seating area out in the middle of the concourse looks cramped, crowded, and uninviting.

It would've been nice if, instead of a complimentary gift, they had cleaned up one of the vacant restaurant spaces for a temporary lounge, just for seating and restrooms.


----------



## Cal (Dec 26, 2022)

Hopefully it's new look matches that of New York's.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 26, 2022)

Two questions:

Why does the announcement say “effective January 20, 2022”?

Will they still walk you to the Acela from the lounge up until January 20? I wanted to do an Acela trip from WAS to PHL in January—I had not decided on dates but this will narrow it down. Just want to make sure the lounge is open through January 19.


----------



## jis (Dec 26, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Why does the announcement say “effective January 20, 2022”?


I suspect a typo. They have had quite a few of those in the recent slew of announcements, including trying to run train 22 from Roanoke to Washington DC!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 26, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Why does the announcement say “effective January 20, 2022”?


It's that time of the year...when we have to remember that the last digit (or two) of the year is changing. 
I always put a sticky note on my checks with the new year on it to remind me for the first month or so. Of course, now-a-days I only write one or two checks a month.


----------



## moosejunky99 (Dec 26, 2022)

haha ya for sure.. i just notice the 2022  lol..


----------



## Rasputin (Thursday at 7:53 PM)

TimePeace said:


> If, on the way out, I decide to go Coach to Chicago, will I be able to hang out in the 1st class Lounge in Boston if I have a sleeper ticket from Chicago to Seattle?


For passengers on the Lake Shore, I do not believe that you can use the first class lounge in Boston unless you are a sleeper passenger departing from Boston. Corrections would be welcome.


----------



## zephyr17 (Thursday at 8:17 PM)

Rasputin said:


> For passengers on the Lake Shore, I do not believe that you can use the first class lounge in Boston unless you are a sleeper passenger departing from Boston. Corrections would be welcome.


You can access the Metropolitan Lounges (anywhere) if you have a sleeper ticket the same day, irrespective of whether your sleeper is from that station. In this case, a sleeper on the Builder would be the next day and wouldn't qualify. Picking up a sleeper in Albany would qualify, though.


----------



## TimePeace (Thursday at 8:35 PM)

zephyr17 said:


> You can access the Metropolitan Lounges (anywhere) if you have a sleeper ticket the same day, irrespective of whether your sleeper is from that station. In this case, a sleeper on the Builder would be the next day and wouldn't qualify. Picking up a sleeper in Albany would qualify, though.


I SO appreciate the replies! I just talked to my friend in Seattle, and I think I will do last minute bucket checks tomorrow morning, call AGR, and book it! Depending on buckets, I may have enough points for the whole deal - but if not, coach for one night (on the way out) is fine.

David


----------



## mgkeihl (Friday at 8:53 AM)

Rasputin said:


> For passengers on the Lake Shore, I do not believe that you can use the first class lounge in Boston unless you are a sleeper passenger departing from Boston. Corrections would be welcome.


I rode coach from Rochester to Chicago and was able to use lounge with my sleeper connection to Seattle. Same coming back.


----------



## Rasputin (Friday at 9:53 AM)

mgkeihl said:


> I rode coach from Rochester to Chicago and was able to use lounge with my sleeper connection to Seattle. Same coming back.


You are talking about the lounge in Chicago, correct? As I understand it, if you are departing Chicago as a sleeper passenger or arriving in Chicago as a sleeper passenger, you can use the lounge there regardless of how you are traveling on the rest of your trip.


----------



## jis (Friday at 9:57 AM)

Rasputin said:


> You are talking about the lounge in Chicago, correct? As I understand it, if you are departing Chicago as a sleeper passenger or arriving in Chicago as a sleeper passenger, you can use the lounge there regardless of how you are traveling on the rest of your trip.


I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. I thought it was a little more liberal than that. IIRC if you have a Sleeper ticket originating or terminating anywhere on that day, you can use the lounge on that day even if your arriving or departing the station where the lounge is located by Coach, presumably making a connection to the Sleeper segment. It is possible that you need to have both the Coach and the Sleeper segment on the same itinerary though I have not tested that, I have made such use at least once in the past and both my segments were on the same itinerary.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Friday at 3:34 PM)

I've recently used the Boston lounge with a sleeper ticket from Albany. The same day rule seems to apply. The lounge is well worth some time, excellent photos. 

And another vote for checking Albany-Chicago points rates. Often big differences from Boston-Chicago.


----------



## joelkfla (Friday at 3:39 PM)

Brian Battuello said:


> I've recently used the Boston lounge with a sleeper ticket from Albany. The same day rule seems to apply. The lounge is well worth some time, excellent photos.
> 
> And another vote for checking Albany-Chicago points rates. Often big differences from Boston-Chicago.


What photos? I don't see any photos here.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Friday at 4:01 PM)

The Boston Metro Lounge is decorated with about 20 huge photos of the history of Boston trains and the South Station. Dates range from 1900 to about 1970 (very early Amtrak). A really great one of the Boston signal control tower in full operation.


----------



## daybeers (Friday at 4:14 PM)

Here is some recent data on the lounges in BOS, NYP, PHL, and WAS:


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)

I should note that when I took 449 (in roomette) from Boston a few years ago we were escorted from the Metropolitan lounge to the train ahead of the rest of the passengers.


----------



## MARC Rider (Yesterday at 8:55 AM)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I should note that when I took 449 (in roomette) from Boston a few years ago we were escorted from the Metropolitan lounge to the train ahead of the rest of the passengers.


I took 449 in Business class and I take the Acela out of Boston a couple of times a year, and we not only get escorted, we get redcap service to haul our bags.


----------



## Rambling Robert (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

Yes, the Red Caps are on the main floor at BOS just below the Metropolitan Lounge (ML). Particularly ARRIVING in CHI I use a Red Cap because of the long walk through the station.

I’ve used money to get a day pass to the ML ($35 to $50) and also used 1500 AGR points for a ML day pass- it takes an hour or so for the AGR points to work. 

I mostly like a place to store my luggage so I can explore the streets around the station during longer layovers.


----------

